# Compra-venta > Compro >  compro grandes ilusiones y magia cómica

## magicmontxito

Hola estoy interesado en comprar grandes ilusiones de segunda mano o artículos para magía cómica. Quiero deshacerme de algunos artículos que no uso y si alguien está interesado en ellos podemos hablar. Carta helicóptero, carta en botella, cuerda de cuatro puntas, cuerda de tres colores, pompones de bambú o Tarantula de Y. Mesika, no los uso y no se que hacer con ellos. También estoy interesado en Quick change.

----------

